# pH adjustment for fish from pH 6 to pH 7



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We acquired a few cichlids and a discus today and need to get the fish adjusted from a pH of 6 to a pH of around 7.

Over how long a period do we need to perform the small water transfers to get this taken care of and not distress the fish?

This will be done by daybreak Sunday morning if I don't get any replies tonight, so no need to post after that time.

Thanks!!!

Donald Hellen


----------

